# Any User review for Canon PowerShot SX150



## sganesh (Nov 25, 2011)

i thought of buying Canon PowerShot SX150.Anyone tried this,Pl post ur cooments on it.


----------



## nac (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't see any huge differences between SX130 IS and SX150 IS.

I don't think increase of 2MP will give a far more superior IQ than 130 IS.


----------



## susancts (Nov 26, 2011)

sganesh said:


> i thought of buying Canon PowerShot SX150.Anyone tried this,Pl post ur cooments on it.



Canon PowerShot SX130 IS could still be a better choice. 2 Mega pixel increase in Canon PowerShot SX150 IS is not going to do much in terms of picture quality. It will only render more noise in your pictures at higher ISOs.


----------

